# carburetor floods after sitting



## TysonH (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm having a hard time with a newly purchased (used) to me HT131. The guy I bought it from had only 3-4 tanks of gas ran through it and then he let it sit for quite some time with ethanaol gas in it. I've replaced all the fuel lines and fuel pickup as the old ones were hardened so replaced them anyway. I also took the carb apart and cleaned out everything I could with brake clean I could see the blackened old E-gas in there but not gummy stuff that most talk about when refering to ethanol left in equipment. I was trying to get by without either rebuilding the carb or replacing it. It does run well but after sitting even 24 hours I have a hard time starting it again. The carb is flooded to the point that the air filter is soaked with gas now. What could that be the little carbs don't have a float do they ? its as if a float or something is stuck open. The machine is left in the garage and its warm here, expanding gas pushed up into the lines ? I only left about a 1/3 of a tank in it. 

Thank you


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 1, 2016)

the carb runs of the impulse of the engine. i think what happen is you clean the carb but miss some dirt it happens. clean the carb a couple more times. i dont rebuild them carbs i just put new ones on cause they are cheap


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 1, 2016)

dirt got between the needle and seat


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 1, 2016)

backhoelover said:


> the carb runs of the impulse of the engine. i think what happen is you clean the carb but miss some dirt it happens. clean the carb a couple more times. i* dont rebuild them carbs i just put new ones on cause they are cheap*.





backhoelover said:


> *dirt got between the needle and seat*



What he said.


----------



## ironman_gq (Sep 6, 2016)

needle and seat is leaking, tank is building a little pressure when it sits and pushing fuel through the needle and flooding the carb.


----------



## TysonH (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for your reply I had a question does the needle typically wear out first or is it the seat Ie the carb body ? 

I hear it's usually best just to replace the carb rather than trying to rebuild it ?


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 7, 2016)

Cheaper to rebuild carb unless there has been damage to jets or internal parts. Carb kits are $10 carbs are $35-40 from dealer. That said, I put an $11 chinese carb on the HT75 I paid $80 for and it runs amazing.


----------

